# Interruption d'un calcul sur Matlab



## L1011 (18 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai récemment installé Matlab sur Mac OS Snow Leopard avec l'outil X11 mais je rencontre quelques difficultés pour interrompre un calcul en cours (ex: boucle infinie). Lorsque j'étais sous Windows, j'utilisais la commande CTRL+C, mais lorsque j'essaye CMD+C sur Mac, cela ne donne rient.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution?


----------



## steiner (18 Février 2010)

Vu que MATLAB tourne sous X11 il faut penser comme si t'étais sous linux.
Et donc il faut utiliser : ctrl+c


----------



## Anderssonpaul (18 Février 2010)

Ben de un il faut avoir une gardien de boucle , et j'assuré que celui-ci peut cassé la boucle a une certaine valeur.


----------

